# bad employees



## ezdayman

HI guys

anyone else having a hard time with employees age 19-24ish... what a bunch of #$&^ i been working since i was 15.. these guys dont want to work more then 30 hrs or want to be paid 18-19 bucks an hr lol.. cant stand this age of people no resepct, no morals, tired of employees..


----------



## GTX63

I don't think age has much to do with it. Every fall I get union guys much older than 19-24 who get laid off and want work. They hear that I pay well, so they have no problem telling me they get $32 an hour or some such from the union so I need to be paying similar. Problem is, they are laid off, so they aren't making $32. On top of that, they want paid in cash because they are getting unemployment. 
I've also had the clowns that want to bid a job per hour...because they can't write an estimate to save their rear. Usually middle aged, ran a half azzed company into the ground and now they want someone else to live their drama.

Both groups get sent down the road.


----------



## Splinterpicker

ezdayman said:


> HI guys
> 
> anyone else having a hard time with employees age 19-24ish... what a bunch of #$&^ i been working since i was 15.. these guys dont want to work more then 30 hrs or want to be paid 18-19 bucks an hr lol.. cant stand this age of people no resepct, no morals, tired of employees..


Been there done that and now work for the state and do REO work alone on the side. I had a case with the state because I didn't call an employee to let him know we had work the next day he was awarded unemployment compensation ! When he came on he had signed a contract stating if they don't call in after 24 hours except for Friday and Saturday for the next days work schedule they were to have been considered to have quit. Also texting or voice messages are not acceptable. Plus they had to call be fore 5PM because I have a private life. The arbitrator asked the ex if he signed the contract and he said yes, the arbitrator had a copy of it in front of him this was a teleconference. I was appalled he got benefits and I got the shaft !

That group is the entitlement generation because they think they are entitled to everything we had to work to get. 

 FAst forward and now this same ee is trying to find people to work for him and told me that he understands why I was the way I was with them. He is going bald too !


----------



## Craigslist Hack

I have a sub with NO SKILLS to speak of who bids everything above HUD pricing and never does a job well. Every job I go to I find something wrong or done half way. He fixes it but he complains and he doesn't understand that if you want big bucks you have to bring SOMETHING to the table.

We are slammed with work right now or I wouldn't use him. In my area it is nearly impossible to find good help.


----------



## BamaPPC

If I could just get my guys to take care of the equipment. Running me into the poor house in repairs.

And the next SOB comes to me with a weed eater that has the head beat off of it saying "The string quit feeding". I'm gonna shoot him...in the knee cap.

And the next time my F350 comes back with the U-joint sqeeking...well they'll never find his body.

And how the heck do you lose a gas cap that has a chain tether?

Oh, and if they only made a leaf blower with a 5 foot pull cord...then they couldn't pull enough out to break the cord.

How can you possibly explain why a ladder hit the rear glass of a pick up with enough force to shatter the glass? 

And how come a rubber discharge cover is so easily torn off of a zero turn mower?

Doesn't everyone understand you can't run an engine without an air filter?

And engine oil...yes, it is neccesary to check it EVERYDAY!

I could go on...but I'm depressing myself.

And just a side note...never hire extended family. In laws, cousins, and even sons of friends. Bad idea.


----------



## Splinterpicker

BamaPPC said:


> If I could just get my guys to take care of the equipment. Running me into the poor house in repairs.
> 
> And the next SOB comes to me with a weed eater that has the head beat off of it saying "The string quit feeding". I'm gonna shoot him...in the knee cap.
> 
> And the next time my F350 comes back with the U-joint sqeeking...well they'll never find his body.
> 
> And how the heck do you lose a gas cap that has a chain tether?
> 
> Oh, and if they only made a leaf blower with a 5 foot pull cord...then they couldn't pull enough out to break the cord.
> 
> How can you possibly explain why a ladder hit the rear glass of a pick up with enough force to shatter the glass?
> 
> And how come a rubber discharge cover is so easily torn off of a zero turn mower?
> 
> Doesn't everyone understand you can't run an engine without an air filter?
> 
> And engine oil...yes, it is neccesary to check it EVERYDAY!
> 
> I could go on...but I'm depressing myself.
> 
> And just a side note...never hire extended family. In laws, cousins, and even sons of friends. Bad idea.


Had and Echo srm230 that we pulled up to the house for a yard cut and the employee filled the tank and off I went trimming as he was mowing. I got to the back of the house and through the hearing protection I thought man the trimmer sounds weird let off the throttle and that was it SEIZED. I asked him which gas can did you use the BIG one or the SMALL one ?? BIg one I looked at him with a disgusted look. I POUND it into my guys, or so I thought, BIG can lawn mower ONLY SMALL can everything else it is mixed with oil. We drove 30 miles and the "dryfueled" trimmer starts ! NO power but it starts. We go by a dealer and get a new one and from there on I have them REPEAT back to me what can is used for what. "Now that you know and have repeated it back IF YOU use the wrong can ITS coming out of your check" This rocket scientist quit ! and I am still using the replacement trimmer to date


----------



## STARBABY

this is a good post! lets see here I have had my guys, run the mower dry of oil(replacement motor $2500), had one mowing around a single wide trailer and run the trail tongue threw the mower`s fuel tank(JD is proud of this part $375 and a pain in the ass to replace) and my personal favorite had a guy tear the baffles off the mower deck, this is a JD 757 commercial mow. A new deck was $2200 ,I bought a used mower that had burnt up, no motor. used the deck and later one of the wheel motors. Then there`s my trucks wrecking them blowing wet grass all over them, leaving windows down while mowing. I think I buy around 50 cameras a year. Not sure how they tear them up so fast. One of the main reasons I have refused to use smart phone! I check all fluids in equipment myself, because employees do not care!


----------



## ezdayman

*yuppppp..*

I bought my guys a very.... nice f3502 years ago it was too good of a deal to pass, it was af350 harley fully loaded etc.. paid 17k was a 49k trk in 06 truck is beat to hell tail gate is destroyed, holy **** bars are broken off, stickers on seats etc.. they think its funny.. tell them to clean it they do half ass.

buy the best of the best weed wackers,leaf blowes etc.. "did you mix gas" am i supose to lol.. umyeah!!!!!

i use ipods for cameras one guy.. i dont know what happen to it, i think we threw it away.. me: that is fine its coming out of your pay check you signed off on the ipod, and you are aware of actions..
2 mins later oh i found it  wtf is that ****..

me: did you guys do a final walk threw guys: yup looks good me: i do a final walk threw i find a broom, cleaning supplies, shop raido, new packs of battries for smokes... 
me: i though you did a walk threw, oh i had justin do one Justin: oh i didnt hear him i just said yah cause i though it was done..


i have a diesel 55" toro i bought new.. 17k works beautful.. 1st week i had it. tear in the seat, how did that happe: idk it just did?
a few months the chock is missing.. and the panel is damaged.. how did this happen.. oh i dont know was using it and it just broke off.. No it looks like a hammer it..oh yah i used a hammer to push the chock cause it was stuck but i hit it to hard and broken the panel... hope you are not mad..

my new 3e50 i have replaced 3 windwhields in it now.. sorryboss. got mad at my ex and threw my cell phone at the window.. 
theres also a nice fist print in the back door.. 

i have a newer shop that looks really nice.. went there oneday, someone spilt oil did anyone pick it up.. hell no, they drove threw the puddle for days tracking oil marks threw the shop, and parking lot.. sorry a 5 gallon 2 cycle bucket fell and i didnt do it so i wasnt going to pick it up.

then they want raises.. sorryyou guys destory more stuff and cost me money to fix.. thats not fair i hear all the time.. i swear i run a day care most of the time. 

sorry for the spelling im at the drs. office on my phone and wiating to be called on.. Damn DOT CARDS>>>


----------



## Ohnojim

*It cost very little in the big picture, to mix all of your gas at 50:1*

Even the 4 strokes like it, it helps to boost compression in a tired engine, and it's enough of keep the tools with richer mixture requirements from seizing. I also believe it stabilizes fuel to some extent and eliminates some of the ethanol issues. Cheap insurance in the long run. Just thought I'd mention it, since it seems to be a recurring, expensive, yet easily resolved issue.


----------



## BamaPPC

Glad to know I'm not the only one hiring the mentally challenged. Misery loves company.

These are great stories. Let's keep it going.

Me: Where's the leaf blower? 
Employee: It blew off the truck on the interstate. 
Me: 

Employee: We need a new camera.
Me: What happened to this one?
Employee: It just quit working.
After a closer look, there's small specs of roofing tar all over it, and it smells like WD40.:blink: (WD40 takes tar off anything)

Why aren't the lights on the big trailer working?
IDK. 
Inspection reveals the wiring has been ripped out from underneath. They ran through a yard that had small Oak tree saplings. 

More to follow


----------



## nurumkin

*Re*

We had a guy loose the gate to our trailer. Seriously how the hell does that happen? 

This is why contractors are better then employees, I've never done any of this kind of **** happen to my own gear. Just like you rarely hear about an independent contractor doing something stupid and hurting themselves, it's always employees with workers comp that do stupid ****. I was on a job a few months ago and the guy was drilling holes for the knobs in a door. He was bracing the door with his hand exactly where he was drilling, He literally drilled into his hand with a hole saw.


----------



## thanohano44

Well the best and the brightest don't do this type of work. This should be expected.


----------



## Gypsos

nurumkin said:


> We had a guy loose the gate to our trailer. Seriously how the hell does that happen?
> 
> This is why contractors are better then employees, I've never done any of this kind of **** happen to my own gear. Just like you rarely hear about an independent contractor doing something stupid and hurting themselves, it's always employees with workers comp that do stupid ****. I was on a job a few months ago and the guy was drilling holes for the knobs in a door. He was bracing the door with his hand exactly where he was drilling, He literally drilled into his hand with a hole saw.


Worked with as guy who liked to stick his tongue out the side of his mouth when he concentrated. He was doing this while shaving a 1/4" off the side of a sheet of drywall by pulling the razor knife towards him. Yep, the knife slipped and he split his tongue from side to side. Stupid should hurt. :thumbsup:


----------



## GTX63

nurumkin said:


> We had a guy loose the gate to our trailer. Seriously how the hell does that happen?


In a time long ago when I thought of expanding...

Loaned a new crew a 16' utility trailer. A week later they are standing around outside the office and I look and behold, the rear gate is gone. How does that happen? Their story was they lowered the gate at the landfill and started tossing bags of trash. Covered up the gate, it slips off the hinges as they pull away and they didn't notice it until the next day. Oh, and the license plate was on that gate. Did they bother to go back? No. Did they bother to tell me? No.
That was their last day.


----------



## PropPresPro

GTX63 said:


> In a time long ago when I thought of expanding...
> 
> Loaned a new crew a 16' utility trailer. A week later they are standing around outside the office and I look and behold, the rear gate is gone. How does that happen? Their story was they lowered the gate at the landfill and started tossing bags of trash. Covered up the gate, it slips off the hinges as they pull away and they didn't notice it until the next day. Oh, and the license plate was on that gate. Did they bother to go back? No. Did they bother to tell me? No.
> That was their last day.


 
Did they get their final paycheck? :no:


----------



## PropPresPro

thanohano44 said:


> Well the best and the brightest don't do this type of work. This should be expected.


 
Hey, I resemble that remark. :1eye:


----------



## GTX63

PropPresPro said:


> Did they get their final paycheck? :no:


I usually give newbies a choice. They can pay me back or make it right and I'll give them a second shot, or I'll pay for it and I get rid of their contact info. In that instance, they didn't even reach the minimum level of intelligence. One went on to sell used cars, another went to work for my competition, the third guy might still be sitting in front of my office.


----------



## ctquietcorner

These are all reasons why my husband does all the work himself. 
Well I will help on the weekends and I do the computer stuff at night after I get home from work. 
He had help on a few huge trashouts, but the way people work he would have been better off doing it all himself.


----------



## Ohnojim

*Most of the time it doesn't take me much longer*



ctquietcorner said:


> These are all reasons why my husband does all the work himself.
> Well I will help on the weekends and I do the computer stuff at night after I get home from work.
> He had help on a few huge trashouts, but the way people work he would have been better off doing it all himself.


with a helper.


----------



## Splinterpicker

thanohano44 said:


> Well the best and the brightest don't do this type of work. This should be expected.


Makes me feel sorry for the contractors oin the "Stoner" states Washington and colarado. I bet there are some real stories a brewin there !


----------



## ctquietcorner

Ohnojim said:


> with a helper.


 
M-F it is only my husband he perfers it that way. I will help if he needs it on the weekends.


----------



## GTX63

Had a crew that used to call, email, text all the time wanting work. I had used them a couple of time in a 6 month period to handle some overflow; they did ok.
I send them on a job to lay some living room carpet, install new porch decking and repair some gutters. Would be a three day job if you took 2 1/2 days off.
Supposed to start and finish on Monday. I swing by on Tuesday and nothing.
"Oh, yeah, the power is off." he says.
"Yeah, that's why my guys have generators on their trucks." (Can anyone come up with a reason why you need a generator to complete the above tasks?)
Wednesday-No show. Heat was to bad he says.
Thursday-No show. Still too much heat.
I'm laughing about it because I know I'm not using these guys again, and the job has no real deadline other than my own.
Friday-Sub is going out of town, but will be back and knock out the job on Sunday.
Monday-No response from sub, so I swing by the property. Crickets.
Sub says he had to finish up some other jobs and then he will be by. lol.
Tuesday-Nothing.
Wednesday-I put an adult crew on site and they knock everything out in 3 1/2 hours. I swing by take some after photos and have an invoice sent out by 1 pm.
Thursday-Sub calls me cursing and says someone else has done the work. He is walking off the job and putting liens on the property. 

The guys that go bouncing from job to job and constantly soliciting are usually doing so for a reason. They are not in demand....


----------



## K&L preservation

had a crew this yr that couldn't do anything right even if I was standing over them.. send them to do a tile job, only a 4x4 entry way. said they had been doing tile for yrs and could do it.. they SAY they were done so I go check it out, nothing was straight some grout lines were 1/8th inch some were almost a inch.. tiles they had to cut looked like they had a goat for a tile saw.. I asked why they didn't use spacers to make sure everything was lined up and straight.... their answer was, I didn't know they make those.. had them come back and asked them how long it took them to do this hack job said 2 hrs to lay it and waited an hr for it to dry before grouting.. I was able to pop every single tile up with my fingers because the lack of glue on the tiles and laid it back down in about 50 mins including cut pieces and grout and even paid them just to keep the drama away.. then let them go on the spot.. 

had a grass crew that would bring the equipment back 3 out of the 5 day work week with something wrong, a bent blade, or bent deck, even a burnt up starter, so the nice guy I am I went to a couple flee markets looking for a couple manual walk behind rotary mowers, you know the kind they used before mowers had engines.. so the next day they cam back with a chain around the blades, and expected to go home at noon.. I let them get to their truck and asked where they were going, I have new mowers for them so they could get back to work to come load them up.. their faces were priceless.. said when you can take care of these you can get the real mowers back.. after a couple 80 degree days the asked for the dixies back and I let them.. got all the yards done that day, came back washed the mowers off, checked the oil and put gas in for the next day and even put new blades on.. now when I hired new crews I send them out with those rotary mowers and say you have to work your way up and learn how to take care of the equipment.. and if they say im not doing that, then I say ok hit the road because they wouldn't work out anyways:thumbup: just don't understand why people do not want to work anymore and look for excuses not to work.. swear I have seen some people that would prob cut their own legs off just to collect disability and not have to work..


----------



## GTX63

There was a time where you had to work in order to eat, support your family, pay the bills.
Now, there are some who are satisfied with working 2-3 days a week to supplement their workman's comp, unemployment, social security/disability, section 8, etc.
I knew a couple of carpet guys that did excellent work. They showed up on site at 7 am and worked like gangbusters until noon. Finished most jobs in one day. I told them I'd be glad to give them all the work they could handle. They refused? Why? Because everyday at noon, they took that day's pay and went to the tavern where they sat in the a/c and drank until dark. A true waste of skills.


----------



## BPWY

This lawn season......... keep in mind the season here is short. Even on a very good year the lawn season AT BEST runs from April thru Oct. 
This year we had a late start to the season and it looks like it'll be early end of season.

Any way this season I hired 6 employees. I never have more than 2 on board at one time.

1st guy quit before he started. 
2nd guy last maybe 2 months before he pussed out and went to work at McDonalds because lawn work was too hard...... 21 yrs old.
3rd guy lasted 2 weeks before deciding to move back home to mommy....... 25 years old.
4th guy wasn't too bad, he lasted most of the summer but had to go back to high school in Aug, 17 yrs old
5th guy turned in his two weeks 1 week after starting, 30 yrs old
6th guy is finishing the season with me, 27 yrs old


The most common eff up on the equipment I see is rock destroyed blades.
They'll bring a mower back with the blades "sharp" side beat to looking like a knife handle.
Ask them what they hit............. NOTHING, I SWEAR!
Show them the blades from the mower they ran all day............... WAS NOT ME!!!!!!!!!!!

Unbelievable, so zoned out of reality that they don't even know what they are doing.
And I do not allow head phones or ear buds for music while running ANY gas powered equipment. 
Picking up trash..... not a problem.


----------



## BPWY

Its a fact that a decent employee already has a job. 
Most likely he didn't loose his when the economy crashed.

If you do find a GOOD employee thats because hes in between jobs for some reason.
With seasonal work like lawn care its impossible for me to find good employees because I cannot provide them with year around work.
A guy worth a crap isn't likely to start working in April and get laid off in Oct, hes looking for full time permanent with benefits employment.
If you do find a good one its likely that he'll be under 21 and gaining experience to become self employed.


----------



## SpringsProp

Here in Colorado, I do most of the work myself. No need to bring unnecessary drama to my company. When I need help, I only use a "helper", usually my wife! LOL. I have yet to find someone who can do anything other than carry items out of the house on trash outs. Hell, there was a 22 year old guy I had helping me and I asked him to cut plywood for a board up. I told him to measure and cut the plywood at 24 3/4" wide by 36 3/4" long. His reply......Where is the 3/4 mark on the tape measure? Back to hauling debris you go!


----------



## bigheaded

LAMFO i thought I had the only idiots working for me. I just fired a friend/employee, he was hiring guys to help him mow and expecting me to pay everyone, and this is what broke the camels back. I sent him off with a full days work of orders that had to be done that day, and I sent my other crew out to another part of town. So i call this bastard around 3 and tell him I need the camera where is he at. He informs me that he drove 80 miles to the first job and after a partial mow his allergies acted up so he just came home. I flipping went nutz on his broke dick. He had the nerve to call me out and tell me If offered insurance he could have went to the Er to get meds since he was so far away from home. WTF. Needless to say he's gone.


----------



## newreo

We had one girl that went to do an estimate and spend 11 hours doing so. 
I called at 6pm thinking she was all done (she left around 9am), nope she was still doing what she was doing. In her defence was some mold on the first floor. I get an estimate back and half info is missing. I told her call from site for instructions, nope, didn't call. Came back to the office at 9pm. After me questioning WTH she was doing all that time, she said she quits, I said good, as this is what I was planning on doing, she asked how is that fair that we let her go without notice.........:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## tak

Have my main guy (been working full time for me for 2 1/2 years) leaving me for a "seasonal" job at Lowes. He's been told his hours would be 4am-12pm Monday, Wednesday and Thursday. Problem is he has no transportation (My Wife Picks him up every day as my daughters school is 5 mins from his house and his GF picks up him every night or we take him home) Guy makes $12 an hour with me and racks up 55 hours each week. Well today he gets a call from them asking to schedule a second interview. The dude schedules it for TOMORROW and doesn't bother informing me intill about 20 minutes ago. Since when can employees take off whenever they feel like it? Just blows my mind how employees are these days....they all want full time pay but part time hours and screw up your stuff. Well I hope he lands that seasonal job, because once they lay him off after the Holidays his spot will be filled.


----------



## thanohano44

tak said:


> Have my main guy (been working full time for me for 2 1/2 years) leaving me for a "seasonal" job at Lowes. He's been told his hours would be 4am-12pm Monday, Wednesday and Thursday. Problem is he has no transportation (My Wife Picks him up every day as my daughters school is 5 mins from his house and his GF picks up him every night or we take him home) Guy makes $12 an hour with me and racks up 55 hours each week. Well today he gets a call from them asking to schedule a second interview. The dude schedules it for TOMORROW and doesn't bother informing me intill about 20 minutes ago. Since when can employees take off whenever they feel like it? Just blows my mind how employees are these days....they all want full time pay but part time hours and screw up your stuff. Well I hope he lands that seasonal job, because once they lay him off after the Holidays his spot will be filled.



He's just sick of the job he has and doesn't care. Welfare is easier to collect. This is the entitled generation.


----------



## ezdayman

*tak*

your guy sounds just like my guys.. 2 of my guys have 3 kids they dont want to work cause they know money is coming out of there check.. the others go out on ladys nite and call at 450am saying they are sick and cant come in.. i bought all high end stuff.. "tax reasons" 800 leaf blower.. mower blew out.. why!!!!! oh i forgot to mix oil.. really cause it says right on the tank to mix gas..


idoits.. im happy im done.. i fired everyone on tuesday and they got there checks an hr ago.. sure ill miss it but ill be happy not to listen to drame, gossip, and being a babysitter at work


----------



## newreo

Seeing how many people are leaving industry, makes me said.


----------



## brm1109

One of the worst cases I had of bad employees was - I gave the main guy a list of work to do for 2 days because there was a death in the family. After the funeral I called the guy and asked how the 2 days of work went. The answer was - We couldn't get the 17 or 18 properties cut because the mower broke on the first property. Then I am told that the demo could not be done because they could not figure how to get into the house.
I asked why they didn't call me? He says well I know that you were at the funeral. Ya but you call me at all other times with stupid questions and I told you to call with any problems.
SO we lost 2 days of work and I lost a lead guy. Go figure.


----------



## HomePS

My last "crew cheif" guy finished schooling and got a job. Now I hate my life, this thread only makes my blood boil because its what I deal with DAILY.


----------



## ezdayman

brm1109 said:


> One of the worst cases I had of bad employees was - I gave the main guy a list of work to do for 2 days because there was a death in the family. After the funeral I called the guy and asked how the 2 days of work went. The answer was - We couldn't get the 17 or 18 properties cut because the mower broke on the first property. Then I am told that the demo could not be done because they could not figure how to get into the house.
> I asked why they didn't call me? He says well I know that you were at the funeral. Ya but you call me at all other times with stupid questions and I told you to call with any problems.
> SO we lost 2 days of work and I lost a lead guy. Go figure.



lmao... hahaha this i my guys to a "t" they can call me anytime with stupid questions the moment i not around.. no phone calls and didnt want to bother you.. yes but you text me every day asking if we need to put light bulbs in a house lol.


----------



## BamaPPC

Latest signs of brain damage:

I run three zero turn mowers. Two are out of commission. Reason - no oil or too much oil. Why is it so hard? there's even a stick provided to measure the stuff. 

Pressure washer - employee: it won't shoot any soap.
me: where's the magenta colored tip?
employee: uh, that one didn't have enough pressure, I think I put it in the tool box. (he goes to look) nope can't find it. 
me: you threw it away because you thought you didn't need it, right?
employee: no boss, I wouldn't do that. 
me: 

winterization - me: why did you use SG stickers on a SS wint?
employee - we ran out of the others (note: plenty in store room at office)
me: so now, when the inspector goes by, we get charged back for an improper wint.
employee: :blink::blink:
me: go back. remove SG stickers, put SS stickers on...after you clock out.

and could go on and on and on.


----------



## Newbie

Makes me wonder why more people don't turn up dead in septic systems we know won't be looked at for another 4-5 years...


----------



## cfp

Newbie said:


> Makes me wonder why more people don't turn up dead in septic systems we know won't be looked at for another 4-5 years...


First off thank you for the advice. Never though of that. 

Next, I'm so glad I found this thread. I thought it was just me for the longest time. Don't have stories this bad so that makes me feel a little better. 

Just today I had my new guy (who told me he RAN a crew for a statewide landscape company) ask me where the trimmer line is because it's out. So I open it up, low and behold it's full (just how I left it the day before). He had the nerve to tell me that the line was only a couple inches out. So I started it up, bumped it on the grass. WOW more line.


----------



## NCnewbie

Had a guy with me on his second day today. Pulling a stack of raw garbage out of a house while I'm changing locks. I look out and he's dry heaving in the front yard with tears rolling. There was some feces in the trash and he lost it. When I asked if he still liked the job he said "as long as there's no crap. I can't do the jobs with that in there."


----------



## PPPrincessNOT

Newbie said:


> Makes me wonder why more people don't turn up dead in septic systems we know won't be looked at for another 4-5 years...


 
until they find a body... its just a missing person...:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Prezshop

Great thread. I have 10 guys and have heard and seen most of these. 

Just this season mowing so far i have heard these

calls says truck is stuck. 
Me- How and why is truck stuck
Mower got stuck in ditch. tried using truck to pull it out now neighbor is over here yelling cause we pulled in his yard to get mower out and truck is now stuck in his yard. 

My up loader calls me. this crew has no edging photos. 
I call crew why didn't you guys edge anything. We Forgot the edger at first stop. thought we could grab it on our way back threw. thought it would be OK. 
Me- Did you get my edger Them- we forgot to grab it and it was gone today. 

Worker- we are on our 5th yard and the mower isn't cutting right. 
Me- how are the blades. 
Worker- Just sharpened them last night. 
10 min later my shop kid come into my office some one left the blade spacers off a mower sitting on the bench. 

And i'm in Mi we just started mowing this year


----------



## Craigslist Hack

NCnewbie said:


> Had a guy with me on his second day today. Pulling a stack of raw garbage out of a house while I'm changing locks. I look out and he's dry heaving in the front yard with tears rolling. There was some feces in the trash and he lost it. When I asked if he still liked the job he said "as long as there's no crap. I can't do the jobs with that in there."


Well that rules out 75% of the properties we go to.


----------



## Racerx

I could fill this thread with stories but I'm saving them for a future sitcom or movie deal................


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC

HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!!! Holy crap, are these stories hilarious!!!

Guess all I have to say is...

"You can't fix stupid" :whistling2:

and leave it at that. :lol:


----------



## NCnewbie

Same "no crap guy" actually came back for another trash out. Unloading trailer at landfill, futon is stuck and trying to get it off. As I say "hold on a sec" and reach in to free it, he uses all his weight at 6'5 250+ to jerk it free quite violently. Futon meets my nose, nose loses.


----------



## HomePS

NCnewbie said:


> Same "no crap guy" actually came back for another trash out. Unloading trailer at landfill, futon is stuck and trying to get it off. As I say "hold on a sec" and reach in to free it, he uses all his weight at 6'5 250+ to jerk it free quite violently. Futon meets my nose, nose loses.



Thats what I do, people better stay out of my way because I throw with furry, aint got no time to treat trash like china.


----------

